# Star Wars Lightsaber Pen



## dthayer (Oct 11, 2016)

I made this for one of my son's friends who is a Star Wars fan...












Hope you like it!


----------



## OZturner (Oct 11, 2016)

Fantastic Concept and Execution Dirk.
Love that you presented us with an Appropriate background, for this Out of This World Pen
Great Fit and Finish, and an Unique, Appropriate Shaped, Weapon.
"Let the Force be With You"
What a Glorious gift for a Trekky.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 11, 2016)

That's great.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 11, 2016)

OZturner said:


> Fantastic Concept and Execution Dirk.
> Love that you presented us with an Appropriate background, for this Out of This World Pen
> Great Fit and Finish, and an Unique, Appropriate Shaped, Weapon.
> "Let the Force be With You"
> ...



..... Star Trek takes place in space and deals with alien worlds and occasionally you have space battles ...  That's all it has in common with Star Wars. 

If it were Star Trek, the typical quote would be "Live Long, and Prosper".


Now .. my question is, what blank did you use??  Was it a kit you bought or did you put that cap together yourself? Do they have similar blanks in yellow, green, red, and violet? (the other popular lightsabre colors)


----------



## magpens (Oct 11, 2016)

Very nice looking and original theme pen !!!! . Is the pen kit a Tiny Giant snap cap


----------



## dthayer (Oct 11, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone!

The pen kit is a closed end Tycoon (from PSI) without using the clip parts.

The "blade" was turned from a Sky Blue Ice Kirinite that I got from Exotic Blanks.  Skie_M, I haven't really looked for other colors. I was just looking at different sites and went with the first "good guy" color that I thought would work. I'm pretty sure the are some reds that would be good, maybe violet too but I don't remember seeing any yellow or green that I thought might work.

The "handle" is segmented using parts of three different blanks: a thick Solid Black that IAP member MikeinSC made special for me (thanks much Mike), a Metallic Silver and Metallic Bronze also from Exotic Blanks.

I cut the silver and black pieces to a length I wanted and glued them together to make a segmented blank. I didn't get exactly the shape I wanted on the cap as it chipped out a couple of times and I had to turn it down more than I wanted in spots (I think my tools need sharpening).

Actually, my biggest problem was with the pen body (or "blade"). It gets so thin about half way down where the tube ends that I had trouble with the tube showing through. I had to make two attempts to get the color for painting the tube right (I even mixed some of the color into the epoxy to make sure). My first attempt was with a Sky Blue Pearl Kirinite that I think would have worked slightly better but I didn't have another and didn't want to wait to order it.

Anyway, it was pretty challenging for me but I learned a lot for if I ever try one again.


----------



## OZturner (Oct 12, 2016)

Skie_M said:


> OZturner said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic Concept and Execution Dirk.
> ...



Thank you I stand corrected,
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## qquake (Oct 12, 2016)

That is really clever!


----------



## thewishman (Oct 12, 2016)

Love it! I thought the cap was something you found already made - didn't even think about it until your description. Had to go back and look again to see, that made me even more impressed.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 12, 2016)

Something tells me that there will be quite a few of these made for Christmas!!

(and a Star Trek fan likes to be called a "Trekker"!!)

Any way you slice it, it's a great pen!


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 12, 2016)

MDWine said:


> Something tells me that there will be quite a few of these made for Christmas!!
> 
> (and a Star Trek fan likes to be called a "Trekker"!!)
> 
> Any way you slice it, it's a great pen!



Oh dear ... now we'll have that age-old argument about who's a trekkie and who's a trekker!



To be clear, one who likes the original series of Star Trek alone is a trekker, while those who like the other Star Trek shows, possibly with the addition of the original series, is termed a Trekkie...

And just to get even further off topic, those who are Star Wars fans through and through don't care if it's "expanded universe" or not, even if George Lucas said that those books and stories are no longer "canon" for his storyline, we still love it all!



So ... Kirinite Ice.  Those are a little pricey, but still beautiful blanks!  It may be best to hide the tube inside by replacing it with a Nickle or Chrome plated tube, which would generally just reflect the colors around it ... White or painted to match would be my second choice.

As for your issues concerning chipping .... if your acrylics are giving you issues like that, then don't bother trying to turn it to diameter ... get it close and then sand the rest of the way down to your target diameter! 

I had issues with Kirinite getting chippy on me, and had some similar issues with some other acrylics.  Strangely enough the Lava Silk blanks I've used before that look quite similar in the Kirinite Pearl never gave me that problem, but they don't have those in the "ice" patterning.


I do know that Kirinite Ice comes in Copper (yellow), Green, Deep Blue, Sky Blue, Amethyst (purple), and Magenta (red/pink) ... I could probably reinforce the red color by backpainting the tube a darker red, but I'ld probably leave the tube brass for the Copper, and use nickle on the rest.


----------



## kruzzer (Oct 12, 2016)

Really one of a kind... looks terrific


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wow, do I want one of those - it's up there on my 'wants' list with a fake cigar pen..

Nice work!


----------

